# Dale Cornetet



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

The State of Michigan has lost a great fish taxidermist in the form of Dale. Most may already know.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

No I didn't know. Can you PM me the details.

Thanks Mitch


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

His fish work was amazing. He was a truly amazing artist. I did not know him but certainly knew of his work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2007)

It's not the same @ BBT anymore without Dale showing up here to chew the fat on the weekend mornings anymore. As most who visit the shop know he was the one who did most of the work we have displayed and hopefully it will continue to be displayed here. He was an artist. There was no other way to describe his paint jobs on the fish. I had nine more bluegills to give him for a stringer mount but it wasn't meant to be I guess. I just hope his name lives on for eternity in the world of taxidermy. The big trout and turkeys that were fortunate enough to elude his hunting and fishing skills are safe now. Those of us who know what a struggle life would have been for him after his hospital stay understand his wishes. May you rest in peace Dale and hopefully bless me with a smile when I am on the water or in the woods


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> It's not the same @ BBT anymore without Dale showing up here to chew the fat on the weekend mornings anymore. As most who visit the shop know he was the one who did most of the work we have displayed and hopefully it will continue to be displayed here. He was an artist. There was no other way to describe his paint jobs on the fish. I had nine more bluegills to give him for a stringer mount but it wasn't meant to be I guess. I just hope his name lives on for eternity in the world of taxidermy. The big trout and turkeys that were fortunate enough to elude his hunting and fishing skills are safe now. Those of us who know what a struggle life would have been for him after his hospital stay understand his wishes. May you rest in peace Dale and hopefully bless me with a smile when I am on the water or in the woods


Well said, Dale was a true artist in the taxidermy world.


----------

